# New Harnesses I made



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Well I made a couple more. But these aren't for my Daisy. I'm going to be hopefully selling them. I have to think of some dress to make too. I'm thinking about some how doing a vest and tie one too for the boy.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

These are so cute!! I love the blue gems!! Do they have a sticky back or do you tack them somehow?


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Very Cute! Let me know if you start selling..


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Jennmay said:


> Very Cute! Let me know if you start selling..


Thank you, I will definitly let you know. Those two are for sale they are XXS. I will have another turtle one that will be XS just gotta sew on the dring for it.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> These are so cute!! I love the blue gems!! Do they have a sticky back or do you tack them somehow?


They actually have hot fix backing. My hotfix tool is so so on melting the glue so after I'm done I take a iron and press them all down to make sure their stuck. 

I also take my finger nail and see if I can prey one off, and so far they stick, so I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

I think Holly needs xxs but looking for girly girl something lol..


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh than you'll like some of the fabric I got. But once I get some sewn I will post them here. I will have a punky like cherry one, cupcake, the hippy one, pink flamingo, and more.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Great can not wait to see  What are your prices looking like?


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

I am thinking 10 for the harnesses and 15 for the dresses. Tell me what you think. I want to be reasonable for both sides.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh and I am going to measure Holly's girth tomorrow I am thinking it's 10 1/2 last time I measured but ya never know she is a little piggy


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks. I'm thinking 3.50 for shipping and .50 per item, unless someone wants priority which would be 6.00 and no additional per item. And of course I will be have delievery confirmation on the items. Which is something I do with all my polymer clay and jewelry items that I sale.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

very cute krittermom  I'll be looking out for girlie ones as well


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I love making the girly ones, which you've seen in the other ones I have made for my little girl.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Adorable! I was wondering? How do u deal with the edge and fraying? Do u sew two fabrics together to prevent fraying?


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

I sew them with the right sides together, leave a small hole. Than I turn them right side out. That way any fraying and the edge are on the inside. 

The way the pattern calls for it to be done is the right sides together, than take edging and sew it along the edge. I made one like the pattern calls for, and to me it seemed to messy and it seemed more bulky on Daisy. 

Now when I try the pattern for a winter harness, I'll have to see how it will be altered. 

My goal was to make it as simple as possible and less stressful for Daisy as I could. Which is why her dresses are made in the harness style too. 

I'm also going to be testing the ground with iron ons for some of her outfits later to see if I can add some more creativity.

Sorry if I rattle too much about crafts, its my sanity to my insanity, lol.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

KritterMom said:


> I sew them with the right sides together, leave a small hole. Than I turn them right side out. That way any fraying and the edge are on the inside.
> 
> The way the pattern calls for it to be done is the right sides together, than take edging and sew it along the edge. I made one like the pattern calls for, and to me it seemed to messy and it seemed more bulky on Daisy.
> 
> ...


No no! Your fine! So do u also do that on the skirt/dress part of a dress before u sew it onto the harness? I hate having to make doubles that will match when i sew the edges lol! I dnt have a nice sewing machine as of now, i only have those simple little itty bitty ones for $20, lol!!!!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

The shirt part is the easiest till I have to sew it into the heam. The skirt I just use a single piece of fabric and fold it and fold it again that way the edge and fray are hidden, something I learned with Daisys dresses. Than I sew the edges. Now when it comes to putting the skirt into the harness the bottom of the harness I dont close when I sew it, I leave it open. But when it comes to the skirt part, I fold the bottom of the harness inward to have a nicer seam. Than I put the skirt between the two fabrics of the harness, pin it, and than sew it. Now to hide the seam I either use the plastic tread or I use ribbon. 

I dont now if you have a walmart by you, but check out their clearance section. Thats where I got mine for 80.00, lol which you can see in some of my pics. And my hubby actually taught me to sew. My dream machine is a embroidary/sewing machine. Brothers just came out with one for under 300.00 and I want it so bad!!! Already bugging hubby for it for Christmas or even my birthday, but Daisy was a early motherdays, annversitiary, and birthday gift. So I'm gonna have to wait another 7 months, if Im lucky.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Ic, sounds kinda hard lol! I know! I wanted the brother runway project one i think its called but i dnt have space for it in my room lol! I hope u get that sewing machine u want , and i hope to get mines too! Im just afraid that im gonna hardly use it cuz i tend to get headaches, fatigue and back aches from sewing depending if i take a long time, but we'll see.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

i actually love them!  if you can make one in tillie size i will have it! lol x


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice job! I sew also, and your pricing id definitely not high! A lot of work goes into hand made items! I bought a new machine in November but I haven't used it much yet. My hands just don't want to function in the cold weather!! But now, I plan on stocking up on jackets, etc for Angel for when winter comes. Looking forward to it!


If you're in the market for a new machine check out Baby Lock! I love it!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Shannon I will be making layout with all the fabric I have. I'm thinking Tillie will be needing an XS.

Is 10 for all size harnesses a good price or should I charge a 1.00 more for each size so XXS 10 XS 11 S 12 and so forth or all sizes one price. And the same questions for the dresses. 

Thanks ladies for answering my questions.

Cindy I am so sorry about it being too cold for your hands. I have to break from crafts so0metimes when my hands wont stop shaking or when I feel like my whole insides feel like their shaking.


----------

